# Christus Factus est recording



## Todias (May 13, 2014)

Hello!

I would like to know your opinion about this recording of Bruckner's Christus Factus Est! This is a choir where I sing since its foundation in '08, but we have been growing year by year, and I would really like to know your opinion! We have been singing this piece since 2010 but this was recorded last month!

Here is the Video 




please tell me also, what are the recordings of the Christus Factus Est that you like the most? (I know this piece is included in a larger cycle, but I don't know which one?)

Thank you!
Todias


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I dearly love this piece. Your video is bringing tears to my eyes. I'm glad I wasn't there; I'd be embarrassing myself.

I like the beginning, amongst the candles, how it appears out of nowhere, and the spaces in the piece where it seems suspended in air, and then how it dies out. 

As far as recordings, I like Frederick Bernius.


----------



## Todias (May 13, 2014)

Hello Manxfeeder!

Thank you for your feedback! we recorded this in Calella (spain) church Santa Maria e San Nicolau in a Interkultur's competition Canta Al Mar! It was indeed a very special moment, they called it "music and Light Concert"!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

This are available recordings, I personally like the Barenboim recording and the Vienna Boys choir (Christmas album)
http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/advsearch.php?composer=bruckner&work=Christus+Factus+Est&page=1


----------

